# Etui : housse ipad 2



## TonyT (19 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

J'envisage d'acheter un iPad 2, et je pars à la pêche aux avis concernants les différentes options de protection de cette tablette.

La smartcover me tente bien, mais j'ai peur de rayer le dos de l'ipad en le posant un peu n'importe où (je l'emmènerai chez tous mes clients, et certains ont des bureaux pas franchement propres, avec même plus que de la poussière)

Donc j'ai un peu cherché des étuis qui correspondraient à celui du premier modèle qu'il y avait pour l'iPad 1, made by Apple.

Avez-vous des suggestions à me donner ?

Je vous remercie bien !


----------



## TonyT (20 Mai 2011)

Oups

Désolé j'ai mal cherché. Merci pour la réponse !


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Mai 2011)

TonyT a dit:


> Oups
> 
> Désolé j'ai mal cherché. Merci pour la réponse !



A mon avis tu n'avais pas cherché du tout !...
Car écrire "housse" dans la zone de recherches et sélectionner les forum ipad ne me semble pas très compliqué !
Mais ce n'est pas grave, heureusement pour toi, certains font les recherches à ta place.
Bonne lecture et bon choix...Et puis si tu te décides pour un achat fais profiter le forum de ton retour d'expérience.


----------



## TonyT (20 Mai 2011)

J'ai juste parcouru les topics en diagonale (je viens de découvrir qu'il y avait une fonction recherche mais uniquement quand on est connecté, ce qui n'était pas le cas avant que je pose ma question )

Je saurai pour la prochaine fois 

Oui je vous ferai profiter de mon avis, mais déjà, il faut l'ipad 2, et c'est mal barré pour l'instant vu les délais


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (21 Mai 2011)

TonyT a dit:


> J'ai juste parcouru les topics en diagonale (je viens de découvrir qu'il y avait une fonction recherche mais uniquement quand on est connecté, ce qui n'était pas le cas avant que je pose ma question )
> 
> Je saurai pour la prochaine fois
> 
> Oui je vous ferai profiter de mon avis, mais déjà, il faut l'ipad 2, et c'est mal barré pour l'instant vu les délais



Ou habite tu ???

L'iPad 2 est dispo sur paris depuis un bon bout de temps


----------



## TonyT (21 Mai 2011)

Je suis sur Le Mans, et les grandes surfaces, comme les Fnacs aussi n'en ont plus, des gens sont sur liste d'attente, certains depuis 1 mois et demi. Je ne sais pas si Apple respecte le délai annoncé sur leur site non plus.

Pour l'instant je me renseigne du coût de l'ipad, de l'éventuelle housse que je vais acehter, et j'achèterai probablement le tout après avoir eu l'imac


----------



## Lefenmac (29 Mars 2012)

tekken2 a dit:


> housse ipad 2
> 
> ce site est nice tu verras ils ont également un blog qui parle des ipad , iphone  etc...



Oooooh la belle pub, dis nous tu nous prends pour des truffes avec ton site chinois?


----------



## Lefenmac (9 Juillet 2012)

kangoo69 a dit:


> tu as raison !
> on peut en trouver en France des neuves sous blister pour 20 euros
> 
> regarde cette annonce sur Le Bon Coin
> ...




Pourquoi ne pas préciser que tu es le vendeur. et dire "regarde MON annonce" vu que c'est toi qui vends.....? quitte à faire de la pub fais le bien....


----------



## cowpilot (12 Juillet 2012)

Euh, tu as vu la date? Si ça se trouve il est mort depuis tout ce temps


----------



## Lefenmac (13 Juillet 2012)

cowpilot a dit:


> Euh, tu as vu la date? Si ça se trouve il est mort depuis tout ce temps




Alors RIP Non mais son post de pub a été effacé


----------

